# Estrus Test Strips???



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone use these and whats the results, do they help???
Last minute breeding plans and long road trip if I do it, so need to get it close to target days.

http://www.wholesalekennelsupply.com/estrusteststrips10countbottle.aspx


----------

